# Mexican baked fish



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

1 1/2 pounds cod 
1 cup salsa 
1 cup shredded sharp Cheddar cheese 
1/2 cup coarsely crushed corn chips 
1 avocado - peeled, pitted and sliced 
1/4 cup sour cream 

1 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Lightly grease one 8x12 inch baking dish. 
2 Rinse fish fillets under cold water, and pat dry with paper towels. Lay fillets side by side in the prepared baking dish. Pour the salsa over the top, and sprinkle evenly with the shredded cheese. Top with the crushed corn chips. 
3 Bake, uncovered, in the preheated oven for 15 minutes, or until fish is opaque and flakes with a fork. Serve topped with sliced avocado and sour cream. 


Makes 6 servings


----------

